# Radiofrequency w/CS done in office



## g.fairchild (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi.  We have always done radiofrequencies involving conscious sedation in an ASC, but are considering doing them in-office.  Is anyone out there already doing this, if so - are their any special office certifications needed prior to?  Plus any other information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 13, 2010)

We do RF in the office all the time. There are no special needs that I am aware of. We don't do conscious sedation though, so I don't know if that changes anything.


----------



## brockorama01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have worked with a dozen pain clinics in Indiana, Michigan and Illinois.

RF with conscious sedatin depends on your state.

New York, Indiana and Michigan require your office to be accredited (AAAHC, JACHO, etc) to perform "moderate sedation" in an office setting.

In addition, it is VERY difficult to be reimbursed for the RF needles and you can't bill for rental of an RF generator.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------



## g.fairchild (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info...I do believe we also must be certified in Ohio to do RF's with CS...if we do RF's (without CS)  in the office is there anything aside from the RF that is billable?  I would assume the RF generator rental would be included in the RVU's for the procedure performed in Office.....


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Billing for RF in the office looks something like:

64626-50
64627-50 
64627-50
77003
A4550 - Surgical Tray
A4215 - RF Needles
Q9966 - Trace dye (if used)
94761 - Pulse Ox (if used)
93005 - EKG Monitoring (if used)
(93005 and 94761 can't be billed if you used 99144)


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, when you say "certified" do you mean accredited?  Indiana just went with the ruling that any provider who performs anesthesia in an office setting must be accredited by JACHO, AAAHC, etc.  Is this the same for Ohio?

Brock Berta, CPC


----------



## g.fairchild (Feb 19, 2010)

brockorama01 said:


> Also, when you say "certified" do you mean accredited?  Indiana just went with the ruling that any provider who performs anesthesia in an office setting must be accredited by JACHO, AAAHC, etc.  Is this the same for Ohio?
> 
> Brock Berta, CPC



YES...I meant accredited in what I was referring to.  We have pulled the info on this from the Ohio Administrative Code.  I also wonder why he would actually need to do these with CS, as the local seemed to work just fine....

Thank you for all the info....Gina


----------

